# Hi all



## bertdel (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all, i`m new to the forum and it all looks very interesting, 
I have a question, I am using a sony a100 and elements 11 however i cant open raw files, any ideas please.

Cheers bert


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi bertdel, and welcome to TPF!      We're happy to have you on board.   I've moved your thread over here to the Sony camera section, where you might be able to get direct answers to your questions about your a100.   

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Kolia (Dec 30, 2012)

Element can't open RAW files directly. The Adobe Camera RAW software should open automatically when you try to open a picture from Organizer tho ?

What steps are you taking ?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 2, 2013)

You need a DNG converter. 

Camera raw, DNG | Adobe Photoshop CS6


----------



## snowbear (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard.
As it has been said, use the free Adobe Camera Raw.  It can b e downloaded form the Support pages of Adobe's site.


----------

